# Just had to share this



## Sop (Apr 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRm01IruyWA[/youtube]
I think it looks quite good for a movie that's basically about things 4chan likes.
What are your opinions on it?


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 29, 2011)

WHAT IS THIS!??!?


----------



## Sop (Apr 29, 2011)

A movie trailer for "The Rickroll Chronicles" a movie about the interwebz. And yes it is a real movie.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 29, 2011)

You mean this?
Short Trailer
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBi7zwjp20E[/youtube]
Full Trailer
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRm01IruyWA[/youtube]


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 29, 2011)

The only worry I have for this film is that it will rely on memes so much that it'll be nothing BUT meme references, be really over-acted and have a plot worse than uwe boll pictures.


----------



## redact (Apr 29, 2011)

looks fucking terrible


----------



## LunaWofl (Apr 29, 2011)

This trailer showed no sign of ponies, or any sort of magic that may have a source in friendship.

Fail.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 29, 2011)

It looks like something that is so bad it's good.  Or it could just be bad, lol.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 29, 2011)

This looks like the best internet meme movie ever.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 29, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> This looks like the best internet meme movie ever.




That statement is on par with "Wow, that's the best colon irrigation ever!"


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 30, 2011)

This is going to fail so hard.

And after it's release, everyone will not want to even MENTION these memes again. It's going to ruin all of them.


----------



## Sop (Apr 30, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Leeeeeeerooooooooooooooy Jennnnnnkiiiiiiiiiiiiinssssssss


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 30, 2011)

The trailer's terrible.


----------

